# 2015 market doe



## boer_goat_show (Jan 1, 2015)

I'm getting very excited about the way river is looking !
She was born 2/27/15
I'm planning on showing her in market shows.
My first show is next month! 
What do yall think about her?


----------



## Paisano (Feb 3, 2015)

She looks great! Good luck.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty girl!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Very pretty doe! I'm no pro on judging a market animal, but I'd say your going to have a lot of fun showing her, she looks really nice & solid!

I am very curious, are you allowed to show a market wether/commercial doe in a prong collar? Or are you using it for training? Here, I haven't noticed prong on youth goats, and thought I'd heard they don't allow them, but not sure how true that is. Again, just curious


----------



## boer_goat_show (Jan 1, 2015)

HoosierShadow said:


> Very pretty doe! I'm no pro on judging a market animal, but I'd say your going to have a lot of fun showing her, she looks really nice & solid!
> 
> I am very curious, are you allowed to show a market wether/commercial doe in a prong collar? Or are you using it for training? Here, I haven't noticed prong on youth goats, and thought I'd heard they don't allow them, but not sure how true that is. Again, just curious


Here some shows don't allow the prong colors, but the big main shows we go to, we have noticed that the people showing with a prong color actually place higher then the smooth! It's very odd!


----------

